# Luna's life in pictures



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Luna was the result of a completely accidental litter. When we were told over the phone that the dad was unknown but the mum was a miniature poodle x maltese cross, we expected frizzy little puppies. Mum did look like a poodle x maltese alright:










Her puppies, however, seemed to have taken after their mysterious father. Below, Luna's two sisters (the black one did have a curly coat):










They were all pretty cute, but Luna was the cutest of them all!




























When we brought her home at nine weeks old, she looked like this:










Then, her ears started doing weird things... To our surprise, they looked like they wanted to stand up!










Her tail got very curly...










Her ears finally stood up completely, and we decided she really didn't look like her mother at all!










(More to come)


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

As months passed, she also developed quite a bit of fringe:



















She grew more and more coat as she aged (we trimmed it periodically, as she was a very adventurous dog and constantly got various things stuck in it). Today, Luna is eight going on nine, and even though she's greying a bit, she's as beautiful as ever!





































Luna is my first dog and I know that no matter how many dogs I'll have after her and no matter how much I love them, she'll always be the dog of my life.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

That's so cute! She goes from looking a little out of place with Mom, to looking like a papillion! LOL. I would have NEVER guessed she was a poodle/maltese/??? mix. lol


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> That's so cute! She goes from looking a little out of place with Mom, to looking like a papillion! LOL. I would have NEVER guessed she was a poodle/maltese/??? mix. lol


I know... It's hard to believe, but it somehow just... is! Papillon is my best guess as to what the father was.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Dog genetics....


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

She's adorable. Gotta wonder what her sisters ended up looking like...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is adorable.  I also wonder what her siblings grew up to look like. Mixed breed dogs are so cool!


----------



## Ivyrose (Aug 11, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

I loved seeing from the beginning to today. She is adorable


----------



## aburgess88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Soo beautiful!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Dog genetics....


Pretty much how I felt lol!

Luna is seriously sooo cute. If I didn't know better, I would have thought that she were a purebred papillon!


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

I would have thought that she was full Pap too! Such a pretty girl


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Luna says thanks for all the compliments! Here's a portrait I took during our walk today (before she decided rolling in poop would be a great idea and proceeded to do so)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Luna is a very cute dog with a great name! I, too, see some Papillon in her.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking adorable: 










She turns into a phalène when she runs!










"Come on, hurry up!"










Sometimes she poses well: 










And sometimes she gets distracted by a fly!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Dog genetics....


LOL... so true... 

Luna is really adorable.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

A few pictures from today's walk:














































And a few random shots that I like:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Luna is adorable!  I really like the last photo of the field there ... Luna has a happy smile on!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like daddy was a sneaky papillon. :spy: Amazing how many of the father's genes won out in her genetic lottery. Would be interesting to see what the siblings look like now, too.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I've often wondered what her littermates turned out to look like, as well... I guess that's up to one's imagination!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow I usually don't like the look of small dogs (nothing wrong with them just not something I usually like) but Luna stole my heart  she is so cute and odd that she's a poodle/maltese/papillion? something lol  she looks like a great dog


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Wow I usually don't like the look of small dogs (nothing wrong with them just not something I usually like) but Luna stole my heart  she is so cute and odd that she's a poodle/maltese/papillion? something lol  she looks like a great dog


Thank you!  She is definitely a great dog. She's clever, quirky, extremely energetic, drivey, happy and super friendly! She's not flawless, though... she loves chasing cats almost as much as she loves chasing balls (which means a lot)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Whistlejacket said:


> Thank you!  She is definitely a great dog. She's clever, quirky, extremely energetic, drivey, happy and super friendly! She's not flawless, though... she loves chasing cats almost as much as she loves chasing balls (which means a lot)


  she has a special look about her  I love her spitz like tail (I like papillions mostly except for their energy level *but that's what makes them papillions lol*)


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> she has a special look about her  I love her spitz like tail (I like papillions mostly except for their energy level *but that's what makes them papillions lol*)


Hehe, I love that tail as well! Especially when she wags it, it looks like a fluffy little helicopter!

Taken just now:

"Whatcha doooin?"










"OMG is it my ball you're holding?!"










"Gimme! GIMME!"










*Wink*


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes she looks like a character  lol she's pretty


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, it's so fun to see her through the years. She sure was an adorable puppy, I would've picked her too  

Also, what a great name for a dog!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

starrysim said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures, it's so fun to see her through the years. She sure was an adorable puppy, I would've picked her too
> 
> Also, what a great name for a dog!


Oooh, you have a Luna as well! :'D And what a pretty one!


----------



## valkyrja (Aug 28, 2013)

So sweet! Amazing to see the changes in her


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone!

Luna and I went for a walk this morning:























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks like a hike not a walk lol she looks like she had a lot of fun


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> That looks like a hike not a walk lol she looks like she had a lot of fun


Well, most of the walk is actually on flat ground :b but there are a few small hills. They are more tiring for me than they are for her! This is what she did the moment we came back home:


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Whistlejacket said:


> Well, most of the walk is actually on flat ground :b but there are a few small hills. They are more tiring for me than they are for her! This is what she did the moment we came back home:


 "hey look mom I found a ball  how about we play fetch? wouldn't that be fun? let's play for hours and hours  yay"


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> "hey look mom I found a ball  how about we play fetch? wouldn't that be fun? let's play for hours and hours  yay"


LOL that's exactly it! You nailed it


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Whistlejacket said:


> LOL that's exactly it! You nailed it


 I thought so  I like how spunky she is


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

A few shots from today:


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

So cute  and can I say that I absolutely love her one back foot not touching the ground in the signature picture lol so weird


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I have not seen my Luna in one month now. I'm spending this whole academic year (until September 2014) in the UK, and will only be flying home for two weeks over Christmas and perhaps another two-three weeks in the summer. This is my second year spent abroad as a student and I love it, but I miss my little dog so much. On top of that, my parents, who she's living with, are currently on holiday so I haven't gotten any fresh photos or news in a few days... 

I like drawing her when I really miss her.



















Nothing is worth a picture, though... so here is one I took a few days before leaving France.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Luna was my 12th birthday present from my parents. I'm turning 21 today and have been looking at her puppy pictures. I know that she was the most wonderful present I could ever have received.


















































































It's been nearly a month since her death now and I still feel absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


> Luna was my 12th birthday present from my parents. I'm turning 21 today and have been looking at her puppy pictures. I know that she was the most wonderful present I could ever have received.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is just so precious ............. It takes so long to grieve. (((Hugs)))

I would still like to wish you a ..."Happy 21st Birthday" ........


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh no, Luna has passed away? I'm so so so sorry  From your pictures and the way you talk about her, I can tell she was such an amazing dog and you two had a deep connection. Take the time to grieve, and keep remembering the good times. So sorry for your loss


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Happy birthday WJ  I'm sorry you have to celebrate such a special day without Luna  I can't even image doing that


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> She is just so precious ............. It takes so long to grieve. (((Hugs)))
> 
> I would still like to wish you a ..."Happy 21st Birthday" ........


Thank you Abbylynn. 



starrysim said:


> Oh no, Luna has passed away? I'm so so so sorry  From your pictures and the way you talk about her, I can tell she was such an amazing dog and you two had a deep connection. Take the time to grieve, and keep remembering the good times. So sorry for your loss


Unfortunately, yes, she has... we did have a very strong bond.



kcomstoc said:


> Happy birthday WJ  I'm sorry you have to celebrate such a special day without Luna  I can't even image doing that


Thank you.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I am still heartbroken for you <trying not to cry at my desk> She is so beautiful.

Hope you can have a happy 21st birthday. Here's to you and Luna....together forever in your hearts! <clinking glasses>


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> I am still heartbroken for you <trying not to cry at my desk> She is so beautiful.
> 
> Hope you can have a happy 21st birthday. Here's to you and Luna....together forever in your hearts! <clinking glasses>


Thank you, even though the only drink I had yesterday was hot tea :b

She was definitely beautiful, and very photogenic; I'm glad that my parents and I have tens of thousands of photos of her.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  she was so pretty


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Luna. You have my best wishes, including a wish for a happy birthday.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Luna. You have my best wishes, including a wish for a happy birthday.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I just had to post photos of the AMAZING belated birthday present one of my friends gave me: an entirely handmade plush toy of my Luna! I want to precise that my friend, who lives in Poland, has never seen Luna other than in the photos I showed her/posted on Facebook. Nevertheless, she did a phenomenal job and got the markings exactly right. The result is the size of a chihuahua, that is a bit smaller than the real Luna, but still a large size for a handmade item. Receiving this in the mail was a total surprise, and what a surprise!

The (terrible) pictures are mine, credit for all the rest goes to Ewa Pacia (https://www.facebook.com/headstud?fref=ts)





































EDIT: the original photos, while bad, are in high resolution, but I have been having problems will Tinypic lately as well as with all the other photo hosting websites I have tried to use... I don't know why these came out so bad, you can't even see all the wonderful details like the longer hair on the buttocks, front legs and chest, and the little eyebrows.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd also like to post the gorgeous, gorgeous drawing of Luna that Canyx made for me. I love it, it really does look like Luna, both in looks and attitude. 

All credits go to Canyx!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are awesome gifts.  I am happy you have some things for your collection of memories.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, Canyx is so talented, the drawing really captures Luna's soul, not just her appearance. The ethereal quality of the drawing seems to me like it's an image of Luna as an angel watching over you  The handmade stuffed animal is amazing too, a gift to cherish. It's great that you've found such comforting ways to manage through the grief. My heart goes out to you, and I think of you and Luna every day.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Another drawing, this one is by me. I don't have a scanner and had to take a photo of it, but it didn't show the contrasts at all so I attempted to touch it up in Gimp (hence the pink hue).


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

It's gorgeous  you captured her playful/gentle spirit perfectly


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, you're talented! I'd love to be able to draw. What a sweet picture


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, that such a wonderful drawing. That is not even close to how good I can do.


I am still so sorry about Luna, she was such beautiful dog.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you so much guys


----------

